# meyers 6.5 poly blade for a jeep tj 1997-2006



## plowtj (Nov 27, 2003)

Hi, I have a meyers e-z mount complete plow system for a 1996-2006 jeep wrangler tj. it has a E-60 pump thats only 2 years old, i also have a brand new set of sabre halogen head lights that go with the package. this package includes all the frame mounts and all the wiring needed for a jeep tj. this plow was always stored indoors, i only plowed my residential drive and a couple of neighbors, this is the poly plow which is in great shape, i am in the youngstown ohio area and i could help with delivery, asking $ 2100. you can call me at 1-330-540-9219 with any questions, thprsport anks Joe.


----------

